# I-130 Petition for Visa



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey All, I just submitted forms I-130 and I-130a At the US Embassy in Manila to petition for an immigrant visa for my wife to go stateside. They tell me 2 to 3 months for them to review the forms and get back to me. Anyone having or needing recent info let me know.


----------

